# Need help with book covers transferring to ipod



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm having Audible download the book into itunes as usual and the book cover shows up as normal on my itunes screen. However, when I transfer the book to my ipod the book cover _does not _ show up. If I transfer the file from audible the manual way into itunes, then the cover _does_ transfers to the ipod. I can't figure out why the cover does not transfer though if Audible puts it into itunes. Is there a setting in Audible that I need to change?


----------

